

Email files to your Dropbox - mhusby
http://sendtodropbox.com/

======
telemachos
Nicely designed site, and the ability to modify the file structure is a very
nice touch. Thanks.

Just thought of a question: how does the app deal if you resend an item of the
same name, but with internal changes? Does it reject the upload? Put it copy
the new over the old? Rename? (I'm going to test myself, but I'm also curious
what you think it _should_ do.) I know that Dropbox can support changes, but
I'm not sure how much of the API is available to developers.

Final update: revised files are handled perfectly (i.e., the item is updated
with the same name and versions are available through Dropbox itself). Lovely.

------
asmithmd1
This is very cool, I just tried it and it works as advertised.

But what is going on with the DropBox API? They have changed it around to
require pre-approval: "At this time, only mobile apps that run natively on the
device are being approved"
<https://www.dropbox.com/developers/announcements/6>

The documentation on how to do the OAuth authorization is missing -- just the
mobile method is up.

And this kind of documentation does not exactly inspire confidence: "Remember,
if you ever feel you need to store their password, then you are doing it
wrong. Very wrong. Storing passwords is evil, and makes us hate you"

Why not explain that if a user changes passwords your app will stop working.
Why not respond with a .png of a CAPTCHA when authenticating with a password?

------
clemesha
Does dropbox.com take offense (legally or otherwise?) that this app has the
exact string "dropbox" in it's name?

EDIT: I'm interested in the trademark implications mostly, are there any?

------
euroclydon
<http://wiki.dropbox.com/DropboxAddons/MailDrop>

~~~
jfarmer
MailDrop doesn't work quite the same way. In fact, MailDrop is rather strange.
This is my understanding from reading that link -- I hadn't heard about it
before.

First, I have to download an executable, so it's Windows-only. Second, it
needs access to an IMAP account I control.

Those are both strange design decisions, IMO. What is it doing? Scanning my
mailbox, downloading the attachments, and then placing them in my Dropbox
folder to sync?

If I only want emails in the "Dropbox" label/folder to get sent to my Dropbox
account then I can just configure my mail client to forward all matching
emails.

That seems easier on several levels. It's easier for the developer, because
they don't have to manage downloadable software, versioning, etc. and it's
easier for the end user because they don't need to download anything and don't
need to grant access to their mail account.

The only way these design decisions make sense, IMO, is if this app was
written before the Dropbox API, which may very well be the case. But now they
should do it the sane way. :)

------
edanm
My immediate reaction after using this: "Wow, Dropbox just became _even more
awesome_ ". Great to have a program which gets such feelings of love from me.

~~~
mcantor
For a long time, the only two applications I loved this much were vim and
Photoshop. Now there are three.

------
jrnkntl
This is a great use of the API. Altho I wish the Dropbox team themselves would
come with this option due to obvious security/privacy concerns (despite
<http://sendtodropbox.com/legal>)

~~~
MikeCapone
Indeed. I wouldn't use it unless it was an encrypted file, just because of
those security concerns.

------
1tw
See also: <http://gethabilis.com/>

~~~
edanm
Nice, but sendtodropbox.com one looks more professional (e.g. better design).

------
pibefision
Why dropbox did not implemented something like this? Any idea?

~~~
bruceboughton
Features do not simply exist by virtue of their possibility.

~~~
paulgb
Nice quip but it doesn't answer the question. Dropbox has a good-sized
engineering team and this is a feature useful enough that a third-party has
implemented it for them. I would be very surprised if this was not a feature
that Dropbox has discussed internally. So asking why they didn't do it is a
reasonable question, even if the real answer is "they didn't get around to it
yet".

~~~
endtime
I thought the implied answer was, "They didn't think of it." not "they didn't
get around to it yet".

~~~
paulgb
Usually it is, but in this case, I would bet money that Dropbox has floated
the idea internally.

~~~
treblig
They had to've. In fact, Drew cited the following in his YC app:

# What are people forced to do now because what you plan to make doesn't exist
yet? Email themselves attachments.

<http://files.dropbox.com/u/2/app.html>

~~~
paulgb
Thanks, good to know my money is safe :-)

------
faramarz
Congratulations.. You're Hired!

